# My First Archery Buck



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I started scouting in late July and was able to turn up a couple bucks on general season unit... I hunted the opener spotting the buck I ended up shooting he wasn't my number 1 but I liked him, on August 23 I was in between him and his bedding area as him and the bigger bucks watched some does and a few small bucks walked within 10yards of me and busted, they walked over the hill so I headed over the hill to another canyon I thought they would go to.. I was right him and a crabby forked 3point worked there way to 51 yards and the rest was history he didn't bleed much iI hit him way back, but still hit both lungs and he ran about 100 yards... After 6 days I was able to shoot my first archery buck the most rewarding hunt I've ever been on!!
Thanks Top of Utah Archery, I'll be in soon for you know what :O•-:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Really Nice!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Good one!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Saweeet!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Only thing bad about that IS, Now you'll have a hard time topping it!

Nice buck...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a great buck, congrats!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck and congrats.


----------



## coyothunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Great buck


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

That is a tank! Congrates on a well earned trophy.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow Kade! And here you were considering NOT hunting deer cause of that other tag in the family... and with a borrowed bow to boot   

I look forward to having you over to share your story. Congrats.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Not a dang thing wrong with that buck


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

nice deer! good job!


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Sweet buck !!!

Congrats,
Pete


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Dang nice buck! And you said there were bigger ones with it! Wow! You MUST have been hunting in Colorado! Congrats on one fine buck!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Great buck and some quality photos as well!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats on a great animal!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the kind remarks!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go!!!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Very Nice!!!!!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done young man!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

AWESOME!!


----------

